# Ramehead Mooring - Portsmouth



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

From time to time I come across references to this location, but I cannot find it on the charts on Visit My Harbour. Can someone clarify its position in the Portsmouth area please?


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Of Plymouth. Not a place I would expect a mooring. It is given as the second landfall in the passage up Channel in most versions of the song 'Spanish Ladies.' Also the vicinity of the loss of the Ramillies, the tune of which I stole for my ballad of the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

It may refer to the buoy that HMS Rame Head was secured to in Portsmouth Harbour for many years?


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

Duncan112 said:


> It may refer to the buoy that HMS Rame Head was secured to in Portsmouth Harbour for many years?


Yes, from what I have read I think this is probable, but where is that?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

From photographs on the net I suspect that it was off Whale Island, close to where HMS Bristol is now


----------



## albertd (Feb 18, 2017)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

If anyone can place where the RFA BLACK ROVER is at the moment, she was moved there a few days ago.


----------



## Col Smith (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Bob,
Both the Black and Gold Rover are on the Sultan Moorings, just off Hardway, Gosport - as of this morning. (Sailed on both - happy days).
Colin


----------



## KnackeredSailor (Feb 5, 2013)

*Ramehead Moorings*

According to QHM Portsmouth ship movements on 30th May 2019
RFA Black Rover was moved from Ramehead Moorings to Fountain Lake Jetty. Think someone called them Sultan Moorings.


----------

